# Boston Baked Beans Pot



## DiggerDave21 (May 12, 2008)

Found this in a school privy i have been digging and just didn't know what it was so i was wondering if somebody could help me identify it and give me a value for it







 Front    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back






 Base


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2008)

I knew an elderly couple who had one like that and it was part of a card game call beans in a pot. Never played it but they used to get into some heated exchanges over it.[]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 12, 2008)

here's a beat up NECCO's baked bean sample i dug years ago. I'm gonna go with baked bean sampler. game idea possible, but most of the ones i have seen have the rims damaged from popping the tops off. take care all.


 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 12, 2008)

here's the back.

 these items are fairly common, but not in the condition of yours. looks like a keeper to me!!!


 Jim


----------



## spyder (May 12, 2008)

I have a couple of those too.   I asked an elderly woman I know and she said boston baked bean candy came in them and still do.  Here is a like to a site that carries them

http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-74054/


----------



## hossom1 (May 12, 2008)

NECCO (new england confectionary company) makes the candy Boston Baked Beans and still puts some in containers like this ecept now plastic. Also makes NECCO wafers


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 13, 2008)

mmmm  Necco candy. now i remember., big round sugar discs in a plastic tube..... well gang, it looks like we have solved this mystery. baked bean candies sound kinda like jelly beans no ???


 Jim


----------



## spyder (May 13, 2008)

The Boston Baked Beans come in both ceramic and plastic containers.  Although the new ceramic pots are larger about 3" high by 3" wide.


----------

